

The First book with printed page numbers - vinothshankaran
http://ilovetypography.com/2014/02/21/the-first-printed-page-numbers/

======
kps
It surprised me to see the digit forms in the table at the bottom in use so
late, since roman and italic types from the late 1400s look so familiar, but
then i realized that the various samples I've seen likely had no digits at
all. The earliest I can find quickly is from 1501†. Anyone know more? It seems
plausible to me that these early roman & italic types established a standard
by the newly wide dissemination of these forms, as they did for certain
punctuation.‡

† [http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Livro-
Aldus.jpg](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Livro-Aldus.jpg)

‡
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Semicolon](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Semicolon)

------
ekianjo
What's the character between 3 and 4 in the table at the end of the article ?
Does anyone know ?

~~~
tgasson
It's 4. The columns are the digits 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 0 And the rows
are the character used for that digit at that point in time.

At some point later 5 mutated from looking like 4 to as it is now.

~~~
acqq
Also worth comparing with the numerals used today in Arabic:

[http://userpages.umbc.edu/~samir1/620_Project_2/L3T1_1.htm](http://userpages.umbc.edu/~samir1/620_Project_2/L3T1_1.htm)

